# 315 steamer



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam looking at a 315 steamer. For 50. Plus 15. For shipping . according to my k line book thr e unit and speaker in tender. Know the photo shows tender is empty and e unit is is shell it says repaint and the lettering is poor i havent seen one like that. Need advice i think itsxa mismatch.

Al thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 315 was in the 1951 catalog but was not made until 1952. The tender should be stamped AMERICAN FLYER in sans serif lettering. It must have the long 3 spring trucks with sliding pickup shoes. If not the tender is not original to the 315 engine. The speaker, resistor and capacitor should be in the tender along with the standard 4 position reverse unit.
The 315 was the only link coupler engine made with the large (3/4") motor. Some had the large motor and some had the small motor. If the tender has the correct trucks and the engine has the large motor buy it and restore it. Otherwise take a pass and get one that is correct if you want a 315 for your collection.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would say buy it. Mine has the small motor, and the speaker, resistor, and capacitor.I got it from the original owner, and I don't know where the heck I put it,lol.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If the tender is empty, pass on it. Nothing you said makes it sound nice.
I would like a 315 wth large motor. Last few I have seen were going for close to 300.00.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

There's a 315 on ebay right now, $50 bucks, buy it now....It would be a good start...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The one on ebay for $50 is a renumbered 1947 310. It has a 2 wire connection, the reverse unit is in the boiler (the locking lever is visible) and the tender looks original to the old 310. This is in no way a legit 315.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> The one on ebay for $50 is a renumbered 1947 310. It has a 2 wire connection, the reverse unit is in the boiler (the locking lever is visible) and the tender looks original to the old 310. This is in no way a legit 315.


I'll ask the seller a question, shake him up a little,lol...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 315 for $179 is legit and all there, looks 100% original. Looks like the small motor version. I think that while all original the condition does not justify the buy it now price, that engine is worth $100 to $125.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like a little free fun Flyernut!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Sounds like a little free fun Flyernut!


Oh yea!!! I called him/her on all the facts you provided, I should have seen the 2 wire immediately!..I've been burned by "Trainz" before, I don't trust them very much. Thanks for adding that additional info on the 315, hopefully it will save someone from getting burned.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Neat! I did not look at the seller. Trainz should have enough "trained" staff to know better than to post this for sale.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I will pass on it like i said the shell has the e unit in it and he is only asking 50. So i will definitely pass.

Al


AmFlyer said:


> Neat! I did not look at the seller. Trainz should have enough "trained" staff to know better than to post this for sale.


I did send to trainz about it they said there staff is looking into it.i told them to look in the k -line book and i told pretty much what you guys said.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, a real 315, would not have reverse unit in boiler. Sounds like a messed up locomotive.
I have not looked at it, but have heard enough. Get a real 315.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I will i was just looking and saw price and said to my self thats kinda cheap so i read the description and looked at photo and knew someone messed with it so that why i posted it asked you guys to confirm it.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks to me like a complete and genuine 310 with new wiring, relettering and a replacement KC. The irony is were it advertised correctly they might get $40 for it.
This kind of thing is why I have no ebay account and do not usually look at it.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have noticed that Trainz tends to over grade their stuff. A while back I was looking at a 372 "Made by American Flyer" version of that locomotive. They had it graded as "C6 very good as per TCA standards". It didn't run, was missing a number board and had "light" scratches on the roof and chip paint. Very Good?? Not even close. Those light scratches were way more than light. They had it on a Buy It Now price of $220. They have a "Built By Gilbert" version on eBay right now for $94.99 Buy It Now listed as a C6, Very Good. It has numerous listed flaws and it doesn't run either. C6? Not in my world. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Kenny, overgrading has been a longtime problem in model train valuation and collecting. I rarely but anything I have not seen unless it is recent production and NIB. Almost every significant Gilbert item in my collection was purchased from John Heck, Dennis Bagby or Gary Clark and Laura Zase. These were all accurate and conservative graders with excellent sources.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I notice the same thing on tranz. So i passed up on stuff they sell. I have written to them before. No results they had a 353 circus while back by the photo one side looked like there was a chip in shell couldnt tell. So sent them a message alls i got was b.s. so i stay away.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Kenny, overgrading has been a longtime problem in model train valuation and collecting. I rarely but anything I have not seen unless it is recent production and NIB. Almost every significant Gilbert item in my collection was purchased from John Heck, Dennis Bagby or Gary Clark and Laura Zase. These were all accurate and conservative graders with excellent sources.


Tom when I was going to the Du Page train shows I bought several items from John Heck. Always reliable and great quality. All of my engines were bought at train shows over the years. I didn't trust eBay. Still don't. That Buy it Now 372 Made By American Flyer that Trainz had posted is exactly why. I don't know the other people you listed. I only know of Dennis Bagby. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Dennis provided almost all the sets photographed for the Greenberg Volume III Sets book. He bought many of them new from Glady's trains in San Diego when they closed and liquidated. Dennis lived in Altadena until last year and had a large separate building on the lot for a layout and his collection. His overflow items filled two bedrooms and a two car garage. 
Gary Clark unfortunately passed away last week. Gary and Laura were at York and many eastern shows. They specialized in new in the box Gilbert items. They had the most MSOB items I ever saw, the Holy Grail of collecting.
At DuPage I also bought original Gilbert "paper" from Andy Jugle when he was thinning out his brother Peter's collection.I also bought a stack of NOS Talking Station records from Andy. I really should look for them and see which ones I have.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Cool


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom a stack of Talking Station records would be good to have and look through. I only I have 2. Honestly my Talking Station isn't even on my layout any more. 
I did read somewhere that Dennis Bagby was the person who contributed the sets for the Greenberg Volume III Sets book now that you mentioned it. Seems to me there was an article on that in one of the magazines. Maybe Classic Toy Trains or S Gaugian. 
I wonder if Gary Clark was at Train Fest in Milwaukee about 6 years ago. (Guessing on the year). I met a man there that had 4 8' tables of nothing but NIB rolling stock. Way more than I have ever seen anywhere. I don't remember his name but he did give me his card. As I am typing this I looked through my card file and don't see his card. Sorry he passed away. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Kenny, that was likely Gary. In the "good old days" when there were many train shows he and Laura would split up to cover multiple shows at the same time.
I bought one of the sets from Dennis that was photographed for the Volume III book. One of these days I will get it out and post pictures, I just have to find it. For 10 years we owned a second home about 5 miles from Dennis. Once a year I would go over to his place and spend half a day looking through everything he had to find things to buy. I could not afford to go more often!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

This the respose i received from trainz they apologize not responding quicker but the item was sold this about the 315 steamer. So i would say BS. Lol

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> This the respose i received from trainz they apologize not responding quicker but the item was sold this about the 315 steamer. So i would say BS. Lol
> 
> Al


I've got no response from them yet.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> This the respose i received from trainz they apologize not responding quicker but the item was sold this about the 315 steamer. So i would say BS. Lol
> 
> Al


I just got the same response..Someone got screwed....


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

You bet so i will definitely will not buy anything from they be reported to e bay which nothing would happen. 

Al


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

With the on going Covid-19 issue pretty much the only place to acquire trains is via the Internet.York in the Fall has cancelled and pretty much all local shows in my area New York state have also cancelled.ebay is not the only game in town.Craigslist is a source but very hit n miss and sometimes dubious at best.A great source is Facebook Marketplace.there is a local buy n sell but if you join there several American Flyer Groups that are selling platforms.You are buying from knowledgeable fellow hobbyists who will answer any question you have.Great source if looking to add to your collection...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam pretty much done with e bay that episode with trainz and couple others and the high cost of shipping i ave two people i buy from doug peck and train&more plus the two hobby shops i go to. 

Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I doubt locomotive was sold. They just pulled the auction. Because it was so wrong.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> With the on going Covid-19 issue pretty much the only place to acquire trains is via the Internet.York in the Fall has cancelled and pretty much all local shows in my area New York state have also cancelled.ebay is not the only game in town.Craigslist is a source but very hit n miss and sometimes dubious at best.A great source is Facebook Marketplace.there is a local buy n sell but if you join there several American Flyer Groups that are selling platforms.You are buying from knowledgeable fellow hobbyists who will answer any question you have.Great source if looking to add to your collection...


Glad to hear from you my friend...You're right about the shows.. Whenever I deal with craigslist or marketplace, if the owner comes to my place, I'm ALWAYS armed,(armed with my younger son,lol), 9mm or .45, name your poison.


----------

